

Ask HN: London Based Y Combinator? - vs2

Is there an equivalent Y Combinator incubator in London?
======
tjp
There are some schemes, nothing quite as advanced as Y combinator. \- Seedcamp
<http://seedcamp.com/> \- Launch48 Launchpad
<http://www.launch48.com/launchpad/>

But there are lots of places one could hang out and work on an idea: \-
Accelerator London: <http://www.accelerator-london.com/> \- London Hackspace:
<http://london.hackspace.org.uk>

Shameless self-promotion, have a look around here about London based startup
resources / opportunities (look at the schmoozing list!) \-
<http://londonstartups.co.uk/>

------
mikebutcher
Another place to "hang out and work on an idea" is <http://techhub.com>
@TechHub, a little like a KickLabs but without a fund. But Y-Com 'equivalents'
would be Seedcamp (takes 8-10% of a startup) or The Difference Engine
programme which is moving to Cambridge (just outside London)

~~~
vs2
I like techhub, but I am talking about a investment/office space for n number
of weeks

------
revorad
I don't know of a YC-clone in London. There's Seedcamp and
<http://thedifferenceengine.eu> up north.

~~~
vs2
an opening in the market perhaps

